# Burj Dubai discussion



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone else think that this building (705m) will ruin the skyline in Dubai? I have traveled there twice in the last 8 years and the skyline has deffinatly changed but I am in the group that thinks this tower is too much and will take away from the rest of the city's skyline. What do you all think?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CN Tower didnt ruin Toronto's so I dont think so. The only thing bad is that its going to shrink the buildings around it to make them look like midrises.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, this'll be a very thin tower, especially at the top so it won't be as imposing as say, the old WTC.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

It will ruin the skyline if something does not go according to plan and all those towers surrounding it aren't built as a leadup. Otherwise I don't see it as too much of a problem. Although if more than one or two 2000+ ft buildings are near each other it's going to look bad.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont think its going to ruin the skyline at all,

in fact i think its gona look great where it is


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Its a bit too late now  isnt it ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

how this can ruin the dubai skyline?? this is modern and dubai skyline is modern too. it's beautiful


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

there are both sides of the impact..........
the tower shows the economic tower of Dubai......it's also shows the power of mankind.........the sad thing is the whole complex (or all of Dubai) put all of the top 50 tallest down the list............
btw i dont think it'll ruin dubai's skyline..........just take the focus away...........


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Ya Mar said:


>


That pics has been squeezed horizontally.. :/


----------



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

satit28 said:


> i dont think it'll ruin dubai's skyline..........just take the focus away


 much agreed.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

The thing with Dubai is we really don't have a clue what will pop up in the next few years. Loads of towers are still to be launched in business bay and there they have 8 plots with unlimited heights and rumours have it that some towers there will be mighty tall. Not rediculously tall like the burj dubai but still tall enough to make a balance.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower didnt ruin Toronto's so I dont think so. The only thing bad is that its going to shrink the buildings around it to make them look like midrises.


Well the CN tower is only (I can't believe I said only) 553 metres. The Burj is 750....a difference of about 200 metres, a regular sized skyscraper. Also, the shape of the CN tower compliments the skyline, while IMHO, the Burj will stick out..........but I guess only time will tell


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Taufiq said:


> That pics has been squeezed horizontally.. :/


Yes it has. This is the image restored to its original proportions.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

The image above, but in full resolution:


More renderings, all are very hi-res. 56K or ISDN users are not advised to click them.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Absolutely crazy... but very impressive!


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

It would definitely dwarf the skyline! I think any associations of a Dubai skyline may even be centred around this building. I think it would be wise to have huge buildings around it, and then slowly get smaller. Then it wouldn't dwarf it as much and would actually look quite cool. I love the surroundings of the Burj Dubai though.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Well it's not balanced or cohesive as a skyline because of it. It's too dominant , would be curious what the effect would be when those other planned super talls . Also the above is only one perspective. I'd be curious what it would look like from the other angles.


----------



## titletown (Oct 19, 2005)

*New pic taken today of World Tallest Building in the making*

Enjoy... this is a new pic taken today.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

Burj Dubai will be an excellent addition to the Skyline. The Effel Tower didn't ruin Paris.


----------



## titletown (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't believe how fast Dubai is growing. I heard some fact that 2% of the world's cranes are now being used in constructing all of the development projects. I also seen the resent pics of the new mall they are opening that has a ski hill. But few people know the Bin Laden family has a part in this Worlds biggest building. They are investing big time right now in Dubai....


----------

